# I am allergic to...



## username2010

Hi,
I am travelling to the Czech Republic soon and I was wondering if someone could help me translate the following text to czech.
"Please show this card to the Chef
I am allergic to:
·         All nuts (nutmeg, peanuts, almonds, cashew nuts, pine nuts, etc.)
·         All nut oils
·         All legumes, lentils, peas, beans (including soybeans, soy flour, soybean oil, soy sauce).
Please make sure that my food does not contain any of the above ingredients.
Thank you very much.”


----------



## Marci11

"I am allergic to..." = "Mám alergii na....."
"Prosím Vás, ukažte tuto kartičku (tento papírek) kuchaři.
Mám alergii na:
Všechny ořechy (muškátový oříšek, arašídy, mandle, kešu ořechy, piniové oříšky, atd.)
Všechny ořechové oleje
Všechny luštěniny, čočka, hrách, fazole (včetně sójových bobů, sojová mouka, sojový olej, sojová omáčka).
Ujistěte se prosím, že mé jídlo nebude obsahovat žádnou z těchto ingrediencí.
Děkuji mockrát"


----------



## Managa

Hi and welcome to the forum.

First of all, you should at least try to translate the text by yourself, but since you are new to the forum, I'll help you out 

Translation:

Ukažte prosím tuto kartičku kuchařovi.

Mám alergii na:
- Všechny druhy ořechových plodů (muškátové ořechy, arašídy, mandle, kešu ořechy, piniové ořechy apod.).
- Všechny druhy ořechových olejů.
- Všechny druhy luštěnin (čočka, hrách, fazole, také sojové boby, sojová mouka, sojový olej, sojová omáčka).

Prosím ujistěte se, že mé jídlo neobsahuje žádnou z výše zmíněných ingrediencí.
Mnohokrát Vám děkuji.


----------



## username2010

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## username2010

I notice there are some differences between your two translations. Are both correct? Does it matter which one i choose?

Thanx!


----------



## Managa

I would say my version is slightly more formal, but the difference is really insignificant.


----------



## Marci11

username2010 said:


> I notice there are some differences between your two translations. Are both correct? Does it matter which one i choose?
> 
> Thanx!



Hi, yes, they are both correct.


----------

